# Are there recordings of the original version of Liszt's Concerto Pathétique, S258/1?



## Yerushalmi (Aug 5, 2021)

Every recording I've been able to find is of the Hans von Bülow-edited version, S258/2.

To be clear: I'm looking for one to purchase.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Supposedly you don't mean the later the piano and orchestra version, or the Grosses Konzertsolo S176.
cf. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concerto_pathétique

As regards the S258/1 version, there's apparently this Cascavelle CD with Duport/Caillat; 
at least the Presto and Amazon pages say it's S258/1, but only as a quick headline.

- https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...in-c-major-op-73-liszt-concerto-pathetique-in
- https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...qid=1628506366&s=dmusic&search-type=ss&sr=1-1

Here's Presto's list of current recordings
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...hetique-in-e-minor-for-two-pianos-s258/browse

Here's Discogs more comprehensive list
https://www.discogs.com/search/?q=liszt+concerto+pathetique&type=all


----------



## Yerushalmi (Aug 5, 2021)

joen_cph said:


> As regards the S258/1 version, there's apparently this Cascavelle CD with Duport/Caillat;
> at least the Presto and Amazon pages say it's S258/1, but only as a quick headline.


I posted that question immediately after purchasing, and then returning, that exact recording.

The headline is a great big lie. Yes, it is played without the major Hans von Bülow insert... but not in order to restore the Liszt original in its place. Rather, it just skips over that section of the piece entirely!

I did, ultimately, manage to find a recording of S258/1 the other day. For posterity's sake, in case someone else comes along looking for it as well: it's on the album called "Concertos for Two Pianos by Mozart, Bartók & Liszt", available on Presto at https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ncertos-for-two-pianos-by-mozart-bartok-liszt. (I know it's labeled as "excerpt", but the entire piece is there.


----------

